# Furnace and ac install



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone here an hvac guy? The pump on the furnace went out and I'm now without ac! Anyone know where to get an affordable install of new units? They are old enough that they aren't worth fixing, but I just had a baby so every dollar counts here. Or is there anyone who might know how to diagnose and fix the problem? Thanks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That really sucks. I PM'd you the name of a guy who is really good and really busy. His mailbox will most likely be loaded up so text him, mention your child and it may help get his attention. 
I've had good luck with Whipple (I know they're out 10 days), they are not the cheapest but they do follow through and seem to do a good job. 

Good luck !


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Pro Flow Hvac

801-292-0171

If it is repairable he can repair it.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Anyone here an hvac guy? The pump on the furnace went out and I'm now without ac! Anyone know where to get an affordable install of new units? They are old enough that they aren't worth fixing, but I just had a baby so every dollar counts here. Or is there anyone who might know how to diagnose and fix the problem? Thanks


How mechanical are you? 
Do you know basic electrical?
If so I can prohably diagnose it for you over the phone. 
Pm me if you want.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry for the delay but thanks to everyone who responded. A cousin of my wife's had me replace the capacitor for 10$ and the pump is running again. It won't last forever but hopefully has gotten me a few months of time to prepare for replacement. My wife just started back to work from maternity and a few months should be plenty of time to get situated financially again. 

Thanks again for offering the assistance everyone! Good group of people on this site.


----------

